# Audi of America Announces Pricing for 2007 Audi Q7 3.6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. – Audi of America, Inc. today announced pricing for the 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 models equipped with a 3.6-liter V6 FSI engine. The Audi Q7 3.6 has a base price of $39,900, with 3.6 Premium models starting at $45,900. Both models have a $720 destination that’s not included in the base price.

The Audi Q7 3.6 features a 3.6-liter V6 FSI engine with gasoline direct injection technology. The engine produces 280 hp at 6200 rpm and 266 ft.-lbs. of torque at between 2500 and 5000 rpm. This powerful and efficient new engine is mated to a standard six-speed Tiptronic® automatic transmission and full-time quattro® all-wheel drive. 

Smartly equipped, the Audi Q7 3.6 comes with such features like dual-zone automatic climate control, tilt and telescoping leather wrapped multi-function steering wheel, 12-way power adjustable driver’s seat, leather seating surfaces (standard on Premium), 10 cup and bottle holders, 18-inch alloy wheels, roof rails, a 5500 pound towing capacity, Audi’s Multi Media Interface (MMI®), and an eight-speaker audio system with CD player come as standard. Optional features like seven-passenger seating, Sirius® satellite radio, panorama sunroof, rear side airbags, and a 6600 pound towing package (Premium only) help to add even more luxury and utility for the all-new performance SUV from Audi. 
Audi of America is headquartered in Auburn Hills, Michigan, and markets a line of luxury cars built in plants in Ingolstadt and Neckarsulm, Germany, Bratislava, Slovakia and Györ, Hungary. The parent company, Audi AG, is headquartered in Ingolstadt, Germany.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi of America Announces Pricing for 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 ([email protected])*

So close to Touareg, ouch!
The VR6 really outta be the volume seller, especially up here in the great white north.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Audi of America Announces Pricing for 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 ([email protected])*

I have to think that this comes close to spelling doom for the Touareg which, as much as I want to like, just has had too many problems to gain serious traction in a market that is contracting...very quickly. 
I think the Q7 will suceed where the Touareg failed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi of America Announces Pricing for 2007 Audi Q7 3.6 (Travis Grundke)*

Hopefully for the VW Group, they're complimentary.


----------

